# New to singapore



## coolmb (Jun 1, 2012)

I m recently married guy. Salary 4000 SGD. Office in Biopolis. where would i get cheap apartment..will i be able to save something from this....

thanks in advance...


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Depends on what you consider cheap, and type and area of housing you are familiar. Cost of living in Singapore is relatively higher than many parts of Tokyo, HK and Seoul in Asia. Prices at different groceries and supermarkets are marginal- and you might enjoy Little India for its numerous blends and spices. Public transit is dependable without owing a car.

Ask any questions.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If you are at Biopolis, you are spoilt for choices, as Clementi and Buono Vista are cheaper areas, compared to the rest .. 

You can locate a master room, for sub 1,000 - and manage .. 

If you take a full apartment, a 2 bedroom now goes for close to 2,000 - not work it in my eyes ..


----------

